# GT5000: Manual or Automatic?



## piesafe

I intend to purchase a GT5000 but would like to know more about the pros and cons of manual vs. automatic transmission. I will be using the tractor mostly for mowing -- 4 acres+, some slopes, lots of trees and shrubs to mow around. 

I also want to use the tractor for hauling and occasional grading and plowing -- will the automatic transmission 
perform well for these purposes?

Thanls for any advice.


----------



## aegt5000

piesafe…

I believe it will. I have a GT5000, Hydro trans and really like it.
I use the tractor for mowing (2-1/2) acres and the Hydro really 
is nice when you need to slow down while cutting around obstacles 
like trees and bushes. Also used the tractor for plowing snow and 
again the ease of forward / back with the Hydro makes the plowing 
go a lot easier. As far as reliability, there are a number of members 
who have Hydro GT5000’s (or AYP equal) that use their tractors for 
pulling plows and with Johnny Buckets with no reports of transmission 
problems.


----------



## Chris

WELCOME Aboard PIESAFE! 

I have the GT5000 too. I simply love this machine. The hydro tranny is overbuilt in my opinion and is matched very well to the powerful 25HP Kohler. I concur with AEGT5000 in that the hydro tranny makes it much easier to cut around objects in the yard, the pastures and generally seems to make the cut go faster. Yep, it is built like a tank and it will work just fine for you my friend. 

Here is a pic of mine!   

<center><img height=600 width=800 src=http://www.tractorforum.com/pics/gt5000.jpg></center>

Andy
army


----------



## Argee

I have the 6 speed....Hind sight being 20/20 I wish I'd gotten the hydro....


----------



## Argee

Oh by the way!!! *W-E-L-C-O-M-E* to the sight:thumbsup:


----------



## aegt5000

Hey Andy…

The shine on that GT5000 of yours looks like it could stand next to SJ.
All you need is a set of chromed Moons and you could give John some
real competition.


----------



## Live Oak

piesafe, welocme to Tractor Forum! :friends: :cheers: I would strongly recommend the automatic/hydro. Really cuts down you effort to maneuver and saves time. By the way, my sister collects your namesake.


----------



## Willie Nunez

Am I the only one who thinks that the design of the transmission lever, the gate, and the action is 15 years behind the times?
I think it stinks! Look at it this way: if you were designing the control lever from scratch(clean sheet), wouldn't you want a smooth, fluid motion from neutral to forward or to reverse? There's no good reason why neutral should overlap into the forward and reverse region. Neutral should be absolute neutral, without any creeping forward or reverse. Mine creeps forward, or reverse, depending on the mood. Then, coming out of neutral, it lurches forward, or lurches backward. And, to top it all off, it goes very slow in reverse. 
I've been using the Johnny Bucket a lot, and it's so frustrating to put up with this poor tranny action. It's got nothing to do with the question of the transaxle being sufficiently heavy duty. I've punished it enough already, I'm convinced it's going to hold up OK. But, the lever design and the jerkiness of the transmission need to change. IMO


----------



## Live Oak

Willie I am thinking you have just about out grown your machine and ready to move up to a compact tractor with a FEL and diesel power. :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris

I second that, Chiefy. 

:tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm :tractorsm


----------



## Live Oak

Deeres come with separate forward and reservse hydro foot pedals. Most others come with a single treadle pedal.


----------



## Ed_GT5000

Manual vs. hydro is of course personal prefence. Here is my take: 

I have a manual, I like the manual and I am happy with it and I would buy another. In fact, the manual trans was a big factor when I choose to buy a craftsman garden tractor. The hydro without doupt is a excellent trans but amoung sears tractor enthusist, the manual Hi/low range transaxel is considered one of the best MANUAL TRANS on the market and at sears prices.

If I wanted a Hydro garden tractor, I may not have gone with sears. But then again, the Deere/Cub line up of garden tractors will cost you more...

Ok Boys, let the bullets fly! 


army


----------



## terrapin24h

I have an lt2000 with a manual. Love it. I have driven both and really see the performance benfits of a hydro, but went with a manual for two reasons 1)I wasn't buying the heavy duty super dooper high end GT and was certain that while i'm sure it would be reliable enough that at the pricepoint I was looking at it would not be AS reliable as the manual, and 2) extra 300 bucks. For that money I *could* have stepped up a model line instead. My budget was (unusually) in-flexible. Sounds though like on the higher end models that - that isn't the case going by the testimonials. Course your garden is prob bigger than my yard


----------



## jodyand

I have both Manual and hydro but yes you could take the $300. and do something else with it. Last year i bought a Cub Cadet 1525 they don't come in a Manual. I like the Hydro just for the fact that i can control the speed better but i use a Manual for 20 years and still use it. You have any pictures of your LT2000:question:


----------



## Chris

Where did PIESAFE go? I wonder if he ever saw these responses to his question.


----------



## slipshod

*Call me old fashion*

Everything I own has a manual transmission in it. My JD 4600 has the 12-12 power reverser set-up in it and I love it, kind of the best of both worlds for me. When I am doing a lot of load work from a pile is when it shines the best, as fast as you drive in is as fast as you back out, just flip the lever. If I were to buy this machine over the only do different is I would have gotten the creeper gear, for tiller work.


----------



## terrapin24h

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I have both Manual and hydro but yes you could take the $300. and do something else with it. Last year i bought a Cub Cadet 1525 they don't come in a Manual. I like the Hydro just for the fact that i can control the speed better but i use a Manual for 20 years and still use it. You have any pictures of your LT2000:question: *


Well i don't have any, but will take some with the cart attached. It aint pretty like them thar tractors with all the shiney crome on them. Here is a sears pic:

http://content.sears.com/data/product_images/071/27375/07127375000-dlv.jpg


----------



## terrapin24h

huh my pic link doesn't seem to be working. Sorry goto the sears website and type 27375 in the search bar and that's the machine I got. I'll get some pics soon as the weather breaks


----------



## jodyand

I fix your link for you. Nice tractor how do you like it:question:


----------



## terrapin24h

Jody-
So far so good. Got it a little bit over a month ago. Got plenty of power for the stuff i do so far(mowin and hauling for right now, maybe more in the future) Lookin to get a bagger for it prior to the fall so I can suck up the leaves. But yeah it's a nice machine, seems well built fits my M.O to a t


----------



## dyt4000

If I bought one today, it'd be the dual range manual!!


----------



## bontai Joe

I've driven a Deere hydro for over 25 years and for just cutting grass, it is the way to go, especially if there are lots of things to trim around. I just bought a Deere with a manual and it works fine too, just have to approach cutting the lawn a little differently to avoid excessive shifting from forward to reverse.


----------

